# Paint and anti-skid questions



## cheeze (Jan 7, 2021)

Paint & anti-skid questions for the boatbuilders out there: 

Paint - how much paint should I expect to need to cover the interior & exterior of a WW dory? Mine will be 16 ft so i'd assume 10% less than a 18 ft GC dory, but I have no idea what that quantity is. I was expecting to use exterior grade house paint. An off-white color inside the hull and a solid color outside. Thinking 2 coats would do it. The brightwork that will not be painted is gunwales, interior handles, foot brace, and a 6 inch clear/wood tone strip on the exterior.

Anti-skid - What type of anti-skid paint additive is good for deck tops and floors? I am hoping to find something that is comfortable enough to walk around barefoot and reasonable price. Hoping for more like a diving board than a sheet of sandpaper. Seadek is not an option for me.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

cheeze said:


> Seadek is not an option for me.


Bummer. We really like Ultradeck.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

You're going to need three quarts of paint, I highly recommend what Kirby paint company sells, it has UV inhibitors in it and will make your task a lot easier. It's paint meant specifically for boats and will last a lot longer than latex house paint...
As well get it in flat because gloss tends to show every little scratch. You can use crushed walnut shells, for traction, it's iguana bedding, impregnated in the epoxy, if it's too rough just sand it down a little bit before you paint over it


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Reasonable price? I'm using either gloss Rustoleum in factory colors or Behr semi-gloss exterior enamel from Home Depot. I like semi gloss better than flat..easier touchup...but for the same reason MNichols noted.

Cut 10% with naphtha and about 5% alkyd enamel hardener from the auto body supplier..makes it dry/cure faster and harder than paint alone. 
Similar recipe for Varathane semi gloss polyurethane spar varnish.

I love off-white inside. White is too blinding, but gray is too dreary. Sherwin-Williams SW 6094 Sensational Sand is a dead ringer for 'Tequila Beach'.








I wouldn't mind slightly brighter, but don't mind it at all.










BTW, SW 6939 Turquish (archived color not in the current directory but in the computer...not Turkish Sand) plus 10% white paint is a match for Willys Beryl Green.









Kelly Neu uses a pale yellow on her interiors and it looks fantastic.



Also agree with crushed walnut shells. It's slightly coarse, so I highly recommend a quick sanding before painting. Without sanding, it's hard on your knees. I used about half of a 5qt bag for my decks.








Apply the epoxy thickly and evenly, apply the crushed walnut shells generously, and LEAVE IT ALONE until the epoxy cures completely. It's somewhat difficult to patch evenly.

Then sand. Then prime. Then prime again. It's used for pet bedding..so it's absorbtive. I sprayed my entire boat, but had to roll the decks because the lizard litter sucked up so much paint. This is also a reason I recommend affordable paint. You'll suck up a lot of expensive George Kirby paint trying to fill the voids between and within the walnut shells!


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Has anyone had success using Behr Deckover for protection and non-slip? Results?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

tBatt said:


> Has anyone had success using Behr Deckover for protection and non-slip? Results?


I have it on the stairway in my garage, it's perfect for that, but you sure don't want to kneel on it, bare feet, well let's say it's a lot more abrasive than the walnut shells. We used the medium knap roller they sell for this purpose, I can't imagine the heavy knap texture.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

What about a paint for the deck with a little elastomeric???


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BGillespie said:


> What about a paint for the deck with a little elastomeric???


unless I miss what you're talking about, I think they're trying to make it non-skid, not slipperier lol


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like the spam was deleted, but that softsand rubber granule material looks like a great substitute for harder walnut shells or silica. Would assume you'd want a rubber a similar color as your paint; paint probably doesn't flex as well or stick to the rubber.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Seadek.....


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

$$$$!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> $$$$!


I bought enough to do all the decking on my snout for $600.00... Not that bad for one and done.. And it looks nice too.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

I may be the only dory owner who doesn’t like SeaDeck. I like the look and feel of a solid color lined W anti skid and painted.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

duct tape said:


> I may be the only dory owner who doesn’t like SeaDeck. I like the look and feel of a solid color lined W anti skid and painted.


I concur, I don't know that I'd put it on a Dory, but on a diamindplate snout frame, diamondplate in the sun is HOT HOT..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> I concur, I don't know that I'd put it on a Dory, but on a diamindplate snout frame, diamondplate in the sun is HOT HOT..


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> View attachment 69773


Much hotter than her lol I'm talking Elle MacPherson hot


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's going back in time.

And yeah, Elle is much much hotter than Paris. Still amazing at age 57. Probably has lived a lot cleaner than me, too!


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

This is the stuff I used on the floor of my Lavro when I redid the topside. Not too rough, can kneel on it without hurting yourself but not slippery at all. One step. Paint it on and be done or paint over it with your custom color.









TotalTread Non-Skid Marine Deck Paint


Unique non-skid slip resistant marine deck paint creates a high-traction surface that’s less abrasive and more durable compared to traditional silica additives. This one-part polyurethane&#82…




www.totalboat.com


----------



## eliananova (Aug 8, 2021)

Aerocam said:


> This is the stuff I used on the floor of my Lavro when I redid the topside. Not too rough, can kneel on it without hurting yourself but not slippery at all. One step. Paint it on and be done or paint over it with your custom color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, You are right because I also used it and paint on it by buying best paint and its still very good condition. I think Its also depend on color because i buy it on pickpiant site.


----------

